# How do you wear a white OCBD casually?



## Adenauer (Dec 7, 2008)

I never wear mine, outside of the office, because white is the dressy color, and it looks dressy. Has anybody figured out a way to wear them "down," other than with jeans? I hardly ever wear jeans.

I've tried covering them up w/ Shetland crews. Still the white collar--I feel like I'm overdressed, going out and about like this on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I wear one sometimes with tan chinos and chukka boots.


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

In the summer time, or on a tropical island, when it's really 
warm out, a white OCBD with the sleeves rolled up one
or two times looks good paired with light tan chinos/khakis.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Wear with khakis or Nantucket Reds, ribbon or surcingle belt, and Top-Siders (no socks of course), and rolled sleeves.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Button-down collar = informal, anyway.


----------



## epfunk (Sep 14, 2006)

+1 for khakis/chinos


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

How to wear it informally? Don't put on a tie. Don't put on a jacket. Wear boat shoes instead of weejuns. Wear a surcingle belt instead of a leather one. Roll up the sleeves. Get the collars frayed. Wash. Rinse. Repeat.

Don't worry about the color too much. An ocbd is a casual shirt by it's nature. We dress it up by wearing it with suits and jackets. 

JB


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much. Button-down collar = informal, anyway.


AlanC has captured the Trad Quandry in one sentence. For every trad devotee like him who holds the button-down is informal, there's probably one like me who wears the white OCBD as his "default" dress shirt, opting for a point collar only in the evening or on very special occasions.

It's not a debate, or an argument, it's just a subjective application of preference each of us adopts. FWIW I used to relegate my white OCBDs that were too frayed or worn for business use to casual duty, and normally wore them under sweaters, usually unironed. I no longer to this and now have a small rotation of dedicated sport shirts.

I do think a white OCBD worn with khakis and either chukka boots or penny loafers is a good look and by adding either a herringbone jacket or cable crew sweater it can pass for all but the fanciest restaurants.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

AlanC said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much. *Button-down collar = informal*, anyway.


Agree



Adenauer said:


> Has anybody figured out a way to wear them "down," other than with jeans? I hardly ever wear jeans.
> quote]
> 
> chinos, corduroys, cotton trousers, blended non-wool trousers
> ...


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have no objection to the white OCBD, but find it to be the least versatile. U stripe, blue, pink, ecru and of course tattersall are all better, to my thinking, for casual wear.

I like white with jeans, which may prompt some headshakes here...


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

White OCBD is easy to wear casually. Don't wear a tie, roll up the sleeves and pair with jeans, khaki's, cords or other casual pants. Add boat shoes, bucks or other pair of shoes. Heck a baseball cap goes well with this look.

In the summer, I like to pair a white OCBD with khaki shorts and flip-flops :devil:

It sounds like you know how to do it but it's more a matter of a mental block about doing so.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> How to wear it informally? Don't put on a tie. Don't put on a jacket. Wear boat shoes instead of weejuns. Wear a surcingle belt instead of a leather one. Roll up the sleeves. Get the collars frayed. Wash. Rinse. Repeat.
> 
> Don't worry about the color too much. An ocbd is a casual shirt by it's nature. We dress it up by wearing it with suits and jackets.
> 
> JB


Ding ding ding.

Replace the surcingle with grosgrain for something even more casual.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Buttondown in white cotton oxford cloth can be worn casual with anything. The shirt itself=casual. If you wear a tie with it you are dressing it up but you still are not as dressy as if you wear a spread or point collar. Wear it untucked with jeans or chinos, a casual slipon or some other weekend shoe and you are now very casual. It is a preppy look..


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

The other thing I find is I look kind of washed out sometimes in khakis and a white button down.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

"Trad" clothes are uniquely versatile; that's a key reason I wear this stuff. You can dress it up or down very quickly and easily.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Wrinkles help, too.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh, I give up....how DO you wear a white OCBD casually? :icon_smile_big:

Jeans, chinos, cords...some times with the sleeves rolled up and with shorts. AlanC is correct as always; an OCDB is casual (regardless if it's paired with a tie or not).


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

There are no absolutes anymore. It's all relative. Especially these days, the word "casual" is almost absurd as a catch-all.

Depends what setting you're in.

Look at these posts. Already we've got people who think a white OCBD is barely capable of being casual-ized, and others who think it's casual no matter what.



TMMKC said:


> ...AlanC is correct as always; an OCDB is casual (regardless if it's paired with a tie or not).


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Today I've been dressed in a white OCBD under a gray V-neck cashmere sweater with khakis. Along with my hooded duffle coat and Alden wingtip high boots, I looked unmistakenly casual.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> There are no absolutes anymore. It's all relative. Especially these days, the word "casual" is almost absurd as a catch-all.
> 
> Depends what setting you're in.
> 
> Look at these posts. Already we've got people who think a white OCBD is barely capable of being casual-ized, and others who think it's casual no matter what.


That's how I roll...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Ralph Kinney Bennett (Dec 24, 2008)

Hell's fire, folks! OCBDs were first worn by polo players! Bobby Jones kept burning little holes in his from his cigarettes as he walked to the next hole. They are the original sport shirt. Fine without a tie, fun with (or vice versa). Relax and just wear it.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Adenauer said:


> I never wear mine, outside of the office, because white is the dressy color, and it looks dressy. Has anybody figured out a way to wear them "down," other than with jeans? I hardly ever wear jeans.
> 
> I've tried covering them up w/ Shetland crews. Still the white collar--I feel like I'm overdressed, going out and about like this on a Saturday morning.


I've never been afraid to be a little dressy. I'll get home from work, throw on khakis or jeans, a belt and loafers, roll up the sleeves and unbutton the collar. Giddy-up.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I wear white OCBDs casually all the time. All different colored chinos and shorts. Add a ribbon belt or some argyles to provide some color.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

On most days, if it weren't for white and pale blue OCBD's, I'd be walking out of the house wearing just a T-shirt under my jacket. Of course a white OCBD can be worn with chinos, jeans, wool gabs, etc...it is never a bad choice, though some might argue, not always the best choice. Make your mantra..."effortless TRAD" and just wear that white shirt!


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

Why I buy my OCBDs only in blue.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

With a bolo tie


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

You can wear your old white OCBDs as casual with khakis and boat shoes/bucks/loafers, with the sleeves rolled up.

Maybe pair it with a corduroy jacket & khakis or with a sweater vest & corduroys.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

ctt said:


> With a bolo tie


ctt-might want to check the dosage on your ***hole pills.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

Brooksfan said:


> ctt-might want to check the dosage on your ***hole pills.


If anyone relied on my comment, made in jest, and purchased a bolo tie as a result, please accept my apologies. =)


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Now you tell me*



ctt said:


> If anyone relied on my comment, made in jest, and purchased a bolo tie as a result, please accept my apologies. =)


I ordered 3 - Mack Trucks, fake turquoise and an image of Buck Owens at the little medallion part.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey, the bola tie is the Official Neckwear of the State of Arizona! :icon_smile_big:

https://www.statesymbolsusa.org/Arizona/bola_tie_neckware.html


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

^I just want to know why he has some Wet Ones so prominently displayed on his desk.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> ^I just want to know why he has some Wet Ones so prominently displayed on his desk.


I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to be the first to mention it lest I be reprimanded again for doubling up on my medication. =)


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

I find all this talk of "wear without a tie" amusing. Television,especialy soap operas wear OCBDs with sport coats as formal wear. IMO blue jeans are the only way to pull it off with most of the sloppily dressed public.
Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

TMMKC said:


> ^I just want to know why he has some Wet Ones so prominently displayed on his desk.


No idea


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

ctt said:


> If anyone relied on my comment, made in jest, and purchased a bolo tie as a result, please accept my apologies. =)


Well done. Nice gentlemanly retort to an exceedingly rude over-reaction. Now, I hope I kept my bolo tie receipt!

To the OP - I have also always felt white "more formal" than colored OCBDs. I have tried the white in more casual situations more recently - under a sweater.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't believe the hand-wringing on this thread!

While white may not be my instant go-to, off-duty, OCBD color, it sees frequent enough tie-free service, both under Shetland sweaters and with blazers/odd jackets.

Lighten up, and just wear it.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> ^I just want to know why he has some Wet Ones so prominently displayed on his desk.


The REAL question is, why don't _you_?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm new to this, but I've had good luck wearing a white OCBD with chinos and brown corduroy sports coats in the wintertime.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I happen to be wearing a white OCBD with a navy shawl cardigan, cream cords, and shell chukkas.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

DocHolliday said:


> I happen to be wearing a white OCBD with a navy shawl cardigan, cream cords, and shell chukkas.


Awesome outfit. What brand are your cords, and where did you get them if I may ask? I cannot find cream cords anywhere!!!!!!  = me


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I would almost say that I almost wear white only as a casual shirt with khakis. That's just a personal color issue. White is too high a contrast with any jacket for me.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree. Except when I wear the white OCBD with a tie, navy blazer, and jeans. That's right. I frequently do the Warhol look. It works for me. But I only do it when I'm feeling pretty darn confident.

Otherwise, yes the white makes a huge contrast with all but the lightest jackets.

Another topic, perhaps, but here's an observation: Blue OCBD's are perfect items in every way. (I'm finding that they're always the first shirts I run out of between laundry sessions.)



AldenPyle said:


> I would almost say that I almost wear white only as a casual shirt with khakis. That's just a personal color issue. White is too high a contrast with any jacket for me.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

White OCBDs were of course, as some of you will know, classic traiditonal skinhead garb. And as such I still wear a white ocbd with straight legged blue jeans, a bright red v neck cotton pullover and My oxblood Dr. Martens boots. And sometimes that ensemble together with a 1960s knitted Italian tie.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Mannix said:


> Awesome outfit. What brand are your cords, and where did you get them if I may ask? I cannot find cream cords anywhere!!!!!!  = me


Those I picked up on clearance at Lands' End. I've also seen them from Ralph and, sometimes, J. Crew. Good luck tracking 'em down.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

DocHolliday said:


> Those I picked up on clearance at Lands' End. I've also seen them from Ralph and, sometimes, J. Crew. Good luck tracking 'em down.


I've been looking for the past month or so, but I'm finding every color but ivory. Even with other colored cords I can never find my size (30x32). It's very frustrating...I will definitely keep looking though. Thank you for other ideas.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

ctt said:


> If anyone relied on my comment, made in jest, and purchased a bolo tie as a result, please accept my apologies. =)


A lot of good your apology did. I'm the one stuck here with a damn bolo tie. Thanks for nothing.

Cruiser


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> A lot of good your apology did. I'm the one stuck here with a damn bolo tie. Thanks for nothing.
> 
> Cruiser


At the risk of yet another "exceedlingly rude overreaction" maybe Paperclip will take it off your hands since it appears he/she has become self-appointed arbiter of civility.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ctt said:


> If anyone relied on my comment, made in jest, and purchased a bolo tie as a result, please accept my apologies. =)





Cruiser said:


> A lot of good your apology did. I'm the one stuck here with a damn bolo tie. Thanks for nothing.
> 
> Cruiser


What's not to like about a "damn bola tie"? I hear it's considered Arizona TRAD!


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> At the risk of yet another "exceedlingly rude overreaction" maybe Paperclip will take it off your hands since it appears he/she has become self-appointed arbiter of civility.


No thank you. I bought one on the original suggestion - no way I can use another!

P.S. - My apologies Bf - I'm the one who overreacted. You're right - calling a poster who made a joke an "a**hole" is well within the bounds of civility.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

paper clip said:


> No thank you. I bought one on the original suggestion - no way I can use another!
> 
> P.S. - My apologies Bf - I'm the one who overreacted. You're right - calling a poster who made a joke an "a**hole" is well within the bounds of civility.:icon_smile_wink:


Paperclip-no apology needed. I was probably over the line in my original response to the poster who suggested the bolo tie and my second comment was kind of piling on. So if anyone should apologize it's me and so I do, both to you and the gentleman who suggested the bolo tie. I guess in some parts of the world it would work with a white OCBD because I vaguely remember guys in Dallas actually wearing cowboy boots with BB 3r2 suits in the oil boom of the late 70s and early 80s.

Have a good evening and my commitment is to censor my flip remarks before submitting...


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Brooks, I appreciate your kind words and explanation, though my "apology" was tongue-in-cheek.

It's been my experience that often what seems funny to me is often interpreted in the worst possible way by others.

Good day to you.

Pc


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

When I come home from work I'll often take off my tie and jacket and put on topsiders. So at that point I would be wearing khaki chinos, topsiders, white ocbd, with the top button unbuttoned. And leave Buck Owens out of this....


----------

